# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Da li kupiti rabljenu maxi-cosi priori xp AS?

## paws

Da li je ok kupovati rabljene AS od 9-18kg,
tj. konkretno da li je ok kupiti maxi-cosi priori xp AS staru 4godine(nije bila u sudaru)?

I još jedno pitanje, moj R ima 5mjeseci i 7dana i 10kg, za vožnju u autu koristimo maxi-cosi cabriofix,
ona je njemu već sada malo mala, nogice mu od gležnja vire van sjedalice, a u predjelu ramena mu je nekako na knap, ponekad mi ga dođe malo žao kako mu je unutra poprilično skučeno.
Jel to ok šta mu je tako malo kratka?
Do kada se obavezno mora voziti u toj AS?

----------


## mendula

Na prvo pitanje ću ti odgovorit: da, sasvim je ok kupiti rabljenu AS, uz dva uvjeta:
1. da joj nije prošao rok trajanja gledano od datuma proizvodnje, ne od datuma kupnje;
2. da nikad nije bila u sudaru, ni kod zadnjeg vlasnika ni kod ijednog prije njega.


Tvoje dijete treba se voziti u autosjedalici koja je predviđena za dijete težine 10 kg. Provjeri je li tvoja sjedalica takva, piše na narančastoj naljepnici sa stražnje strane sjedalice. 
Drugo, autosjedalica OBAVEZNO mora biti montirana suprotno od smjera vožnje sve dok ti se dijete ne bude moglo samo ustati iz sjedećeg u stajaći položaj (pridržavajući se uz oslonac). Tek tada će djetetu mišići i kosti vrata biti dovoljno snažni da drže glavu čvrsto da u, ne daj Bože, slučaju sudara ne slomije vrat. 
To što mu nogice vire preko ruba nije nikakav problem. O ramenima: kad je AS montirana suprotno od smjera vožnje, rupe u naslonu u koje ulaze remeni sjedalice mogu biti u ravnini ramena ili malo ispod (da ih ramena prekrivaju). Ako je tako, sjedalica ti još nije premala.

----------


## Inesica

ja ću još samo malo dodati,
da ti djecak nije prerastao ovu autosjedalicu dok mu vrh glavice dolazi do 2cm ispod ruba (plastičnog, čvrstog djela) autosjedalice. 
osjećaj da mu je tijesna te ne mora zabrinjavati, nogice isto nisu problem. sjedalica ti je do 13kg tako da po tome još ima fore.
što se duže dijete vozi okrenuto suprotno smjeru vožnje to bolje.

rabljena AS je ok. baci pogleda na brošuru, na 9str

*Autosjedalica - uvijek i bez iznimke*

----------


## paws

Baš sam gledala remenčići su u ravnini ramena i glava mu je do onog šava koji ima na AS maxi-cosi cabrio, to nam je prodavačica objesnila da glavica mora doći do tuda kada se dijete stavlja u AS, ne smije ići iznad toga.
Po tome sudeći valjda mu nije premala AS, iako mi izgleda maloskvrčen u predjelu ramena!

----------


## inga

Da ne otvaram novi topic za samo jedno pitanje, ja bih ga ubacila ovdje. 
Oprosti sto ti uzurpiram topic paws   :Kiss:  
Mi imamo istu as od 0-13kg i zanima me do kada beba treba koristiti onaj dodatni jastucic koji joj drzi glavu i ramena. Po cemu mogu vidjeti da ga treba maknuti.

----------


## Inesica

ajde probaj naci u uputama.

ak nemozes naci svoje pogledaj ove:
maxi-cosi city

ili

maxi-cosi cabriofix

ovisno koja je tvoja AS

----------


## inga

Mi smo kupili polovnu pa nemam upute.
Hvala.

----------


## LeeLoo

...imamo dva auta a samo jednu autosjedalicu..-planiramo možda kupiti još jednu da ovu ne selimo stalno iz MMovog u moj auto-zna li netko gdje se u istri može kupiti rabljena autosjedalica???

 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## LeeLoo

..e da-Karlo ima 16 kg.

----------


## LeeLoo

:/

----------


## inga

Nasa as nije kao one u uputama na netu, ali koliko sam shvatila taj jastucic oko glave ostaje, ne mice se kad beba naraste.

----------

Bok, ja sam u Istri i prodala bih Maxi cosi Priori pa ako ti još treba možeš mi se javiti.

----------


## kasiopeja

Mi smo imali inglesina 0-13 i preporučeno da se jastučić za glavu miče nakon tri mjeseca.

----------


## inga

Hvala kasiopeja. Nekako i izgleda vec kao da joj je tijesno.

----------


## paws

Koliko dugo se koristi AS od 9-18, tj. zanima me kod kupnje polovne AS koliko ona maximalno smije biti stara da bi mogla poslužiti još jednom djetetu. :?

----------


## Amalthea

Ako u uputama proizvođača ne piše drugačije, okvirno maksimalna starost je 6 godina (zbog starenja materijala).

----------


## paws

Gdje se može vidjeti datum proizvodnje?

----------


## daddycool

> Koliko dugo se koristi AS od 9-18, tj. zanima me kod kupnje polovne AS koliko ona maximalno smije biti stara da bi mogla poslužiti još jednom djetetu. :?


to je jako različito od djeteta do djeteta
neki uvjete za prelazak u veću sjedalicu ispune sa 3, neki sa 4, neki s 5 a neki tek i sa 6 godina

----------


## daddycool

> Gdje se može vidjeti datum proizvodnje?


najčešće se nalazi utisnut u plastiku sjedalice 
izgleda otprilike ovako

http://autosjedalice.info/cms/index....d=29&Itemid=48

----------


## saška

> Da li je ok kupovati rabljene AS od 9-18kg,
> tj. konkretno da li je ok kupiti maxi-cosi priori xp AS staru 4godine(nije bila u sudaru)?


Datum proizvodnje na toj sjedalici nalazi se straga (recimo kod guze-donjeg djela leđa). Dakle okreneš sjedalicu i tražiš znakove utisnute u plastiku. Izgledaju kao satovi na prvi pogled. 
Ja mislim da je ta sjedalica stara 4 godine prestara za tvoje djete. Još bar pola godine će se voziti okrenut suprotno od smjera vožnje i onih 1,5 godinu (od kupovine jer još ne znamo koliko je stara) koliko joj još ostaje radnog vijeka je malo, budući da je to odlična sjedalica sa dobro postavljenim utorima za ramena i djete se u njoj može voziti sigurno do četvrte godine, a neka djeca i duže.
Inače je OK kupovati rabljene sjedalice ako zadovoljavaju uvjete o kojima su cure već pisale gore. Općenito sjedalice 9-18 i one viših grupa se jednostavno duže koriste od onih za novorođenčad i male bebe tako da kod njih treba biti oprezan i voditi računa o datumu proizvodnje.

----------


## paws

Dobila sam ponudu za maxi-cosi priori i osoba mi je poslala prepisane podatke sa AS, ali ja iz njih ne mogu skužiti datum i godinu proizvodnje. 
Molim vas cure-stručnjake da mi dešifrirate ove podatke i odobrite ili ne kupnju te AS. 
Podaci glase ovako: 

PRI008190220006 
1602 

Maxi-Cosi 
fronte end rear seat 
Universal 
9-18 kg 

E1 
03301096 
Nr. 093463 

Dorel Juvenile Group Europe 

Hvala!

----------


## daddycool

ja ti nažalost iz ovih podataka ne mogu ništa reći
sigurno se negdje na sjedalici nalazi i oznaka E44/03 ili E44/04 a to nije prepisano koliko vidim. ako me sjećanje dobro služi ukoliko piše E44/04 onda je sjedalica sigurno relativno nova jer je i ta norma relativno nova.
isto tako, datum proizvodnje najvjerojatnije piše kao što je prikazano na desnoj slici na onom linku kojeg sam stavio u postu gore. pa nek prodavatelj malo pogleda plastičnu školjku i pročita datum proizvodnje

----------


## Ancica

E1 znaci da je certifikat dobila u Njemackoj.

*03*301096 znaci da zadovoljava R44/03.

Datum proizvodnje moras potraziti na samoj skoljki sjedalice, kak kaze daddycool.

----------


## paws

Molim ako mi možete pomoći kod očitavanja ovih podataka :D , ovo je priori xp, slike sa podacima su na linku:

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/Zeroco...xiCosiPrioriXp

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## paws

> Molim ako mi možete pomoći kod očitavanja ovih podataka :D , ovo je priori xp, slike sa podacima su na linku:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/Zeroco...xiCosiPrioriXp
> 
> Hvala


Plizzzzzzzz pomoć, ima li nekoga tko bi mi znao dešifrirati podatke sa slike?  :Smile:

----------


## paws

*daddycool, Ancica* gdje ste, pomoć molim!   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Amalthea

ECE 44/03,

mislim da je godina proizvodnje 2004. (ne vidi se jasno, ali nema točkica u 2005)  :/

----------


## Amalthea

trebam pomoć oko određivanja datuma proizvodnje s ovim točkicama

----------


## Amalthea

paws, ako je AS za Renija, računaj da će biti u njoj barem dvije godine, znači taman će joj isteći rok trajanja ako je proizvedena (u najboljem slučaju) 2004.

----------


## paws

Znači njega će još izdržati?  :Smile:

----------


## paws

Znači možemo ju uzeti za njega? :?

----------


## paws

> paws, ako je AS za Renija, računaj da će biti u njoj barem dvije godine, znači taman će joj isteći rok trajanja ako je proizvedena (u najboljem slučaju) 2004.


Da, da za njega je AS.  :Smile:

----------


## Amalthea

Da, izdržat će ga ako je godina proizvodnje stvarno 2004. (ali čekam potvrdu od još nekog, jer stvarno ne mogu odrediti na temelju one tablice na slici - nemam s time iskustvo  :Sad:   )

----------


## paws

> Da, izdržat će ga ako je godina proizvodnje stvarno 2004. (ali čekam potvrdu od još nekog, jer stvarno ne mogu odrediti na temelju one tablice na slici - nemam s time iskustvo   )


Ok, hvala ti na pomoći!   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## srecica

Meni su ove tockice skroz zbunjujuce  :?  ali ako se dobro sjecam sa pregleda obicno uz ovu tablicu ima i krug sa strane koji pokazuje strelicom na godinu.
Ne vidim dobro na slici da li ovaj krug ispod ima neke brojke?

----------


## srecica

*paws* ti si napocetku ovog topica napisala da je sjedalica stara 4 godine, sto bi bilo od 2003 ... da li je to i dalje ista ta sjedalica na slikama?
Ako je mislim da ti se definitivno ne isplati jer je vrlo lako moguce da je proizvodnja i 2002 godina.

----------


## paws

> *paws* ti si napocetku ovog topica napisala da je sjedalica stara 4 godine, sto bi bilo od 2003 ... da li je to i dalje ista ta sjedalica na slikama?
> Ako je mislim da ti se definitivno ne isplati jer je vrlo lako moguce da je proizvodnja i 2002 godina.


Ma ne to je druga AS, vlasnica kaže da ju je kupila prije 2,5godine.

----------


## Amalthea

To što je kupljena prije 2,5 godine ne mora značiti ništa, jer je moguće da je sjedalica bila u dućanu i godinu, možda i više.

srećice, ima na slici i krug sa strelicom, ali pokazuje dan u mjesecu (čini mi se 2. ili 3.), krug s godinom i mjesecom ili nije poslikan ili ga nema.

Maxi-cosi inače dosta dugo već ne prikazuje datum proizvodnje u tablici na školjci pa se bojim da je sjedalica još i starija.  :/

----------


## daddycool

sorry kaj se nisam javio iako sam prozvan
no ionako nisam baš od neke pomoći
kopao sam po netu ali nisam uspio naći kako se isčitava ova tablica
možda amalthea ima pravo kad veli da u 2005 nema točkica pa da to možda znači da je proizvedena 2004, što bi i odgovaralo onome što su ti rekli.

----------


## paws

> paws, ako je AS za Renija, računaj da će biti u njoj barem dvije godine, znači taman će joj isteći rok trajanja ako je proizvedena (u najboljem slučaju) 2004.


Jel sigurno nije starija od 2004 po vašem?
Vaše preporuke, da ju uzmem? :?  :?  :?

Hvala svima na trudu i odgovorima, kaj bi bez vas!  :Love:

----------


## Amalthea

> Jel sigurno nije starija od 2004 po vašem?


Ma, nisam sigurna - u tome je problem.

Relativno sam sigurna u to da nije mlađa, jer je moja s početka 2005. i nema više taj način označavanja.

*U najboljem slučaju* je 2004.

----------


## paws

> paws prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jel sigurno nije starija od 2004 po vašem?
> 
> 
> Ma, nisam sigurna - u tome je problem.
> 
> Relativno sam sigurna u to da nije mlađa, jer je moja s početka 2005. i nema više taj način označavanja.
> ...


Hvala, hvala ti puno!  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## mašnica

Da ne otvaram sličnu temu...

Dobili smo AS (tj. naslijedili) Maxi cosi priori bobby, godina proizvodnje je 2005.g., 10mj., i sad se raspravljam s mužem kako nikako nisam za tu sjedalicu jer joj izlazi rok trajanja, a njemu nije jasno zašto i da što ja sad filozofiram, sjedalica je sjedalica, nije bila u sudaru i skroz je ok, jedino je ofucana navlaka.

Da što bih se ja sad razbacivala s novcima, i tak smo na jednoj plaći  :Undecided:

----------


## Kosjenka

Ja svoju divnu sjedalicu prodajem jel sam si iskalkulirala da bi ju mogla iskoristit jedino da sada ostanem trudna i to na knap, ajde recimo da nije rok korištenja 5/00 godina nego da se i prizna koji mjesec više. Računaj da ti se bebač do neke treće godine vozi u toj AS pa to nije više 5 godina nego 8.

----------


## daddycool

kopiram iz uputa za prioricu:

• It is recommended that car safety seats not be used longer than 5 years after the date of purchase. The product
properties may deteriorate due to ageing of the plastic and/or sunlight, without this being visibly apparent.

Ovo je preporuka proizvođača. Odluka je definitivno vaša. I kao što Kosjenka kaže, računaj da ćeš ju koristiti cca. 3 godine.

----------


## bojxxx

Kupujem rabljenu AS maxi Cosi i IsoFix. Ne kužim gdje je oznaka datuma proizvodnje. Hitno molim POMOĆ!
http://public.fotki.com/bojxxx/

----------


## Angelina_2

na tim fotkama nigdje...datum je utisnut u plastiku

----------


## bojxxx

Hvala Angelina!

----------

